# My latest entry - Dexter!



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

My new guy! He has a huuuuge mouth, and a very feisty personality! The angrist betta I've had by far, hahaha~


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh My Gosh he is SO pretty!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

r u goin to post him in a contest


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a great picture...The 'money shot'!!


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing photo, he is beautiful! Looks like a grump though  I find grumpy faces completely endearing.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

A lovely betta! looks v. fierce....


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love him! I wanna take him home! Hehe, just kidding. He has an amazing mouth! Take good care of him! Good luck!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ooooh i love his pectorals! beautiful fish!


----------

